# Update to the "SMF Rules"



## TulsaJeff (Oct 16, 2007)

I have made a couple of amendments to the "*Private Messages*" section of the SMF Rules and would like for everyone to take a gander at it. As always, your continued membership at the SMF indicates that you agree to these rules.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mod...ewarticle&id=3


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 16, 2007)

No problem here


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 16, 2007)

works for me too.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 16, 2007)

no problem here.........but then..........i guess its not "PRIVATE"


d8de


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 16, 2007)

Private messages are not private on ANY forum since they are stored in a SQL database and can be accessed by admin if you have the know-how and the patience to muddle through the various tables.

They are only private to other members.

Mind you.. I have a life and much better things to do than to go looking thru lots of code for private message data but it is something I will possibly do if I find out that a member is building an army to say overthrow the forum..

A little dramatic but you get the point


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 16, 2007)

Works for me


----------



## starsfaninco (Oct 16, 2007)

can we build armies for other reasons?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Kidding... Kidding... :)


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, it is no joke since I have seen that very thing done on two different forums that I was previously a part of.  It is a shame that the moderators have to do this, but Private Messages are not a "right" of belonging to a forum.  

I don't know the reasoning behind this decision, but knowing the moderators the way I do, clearly something had to of grabbed their attention.  

Oh by the way, you have my support in this!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't know the reason why, but I'm sure that it is justified. This should be a happy place...like Disney for smoking meat...sort of. Anyway, I agree.

You are here at the invitation and discretion of the mods, who do a wonderful, thankless job. Sure, we all get goofy once in a while, but let's not get spiteful. If you don't like it here there are other forums that are more edgy.


----------



## allen (Oct 16, 2007)

No problem, I like the forum, alot of info. and commaraderie.


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 17, 2007)

Webster's -
*Private* - adj. 1. Secluded from others. 2. a. Of or restricted to a single person: personal. b. Intimate: secret.

Looks like a name change would be in order. Maybe just "SMF Message System". 
It certainly is not "private" by definition.

Building an army??????????? To hijack this forum????????????????? Why?
Jeff does not drive a Benz..........    yet.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh yeah. Smoking. Forgot why I come here (the ONLY reason).
I smoked 9 chicken thighs with a bit of Pit Boss rub on them, 350°, hickory. Nice crisp skin, excellent. 
Also smoked 12 boneless pork chops with Happy Holla Steak & Chop Seasoning, hickory, again, excellent.
Also smoked 2 rings of Frick's Balogna (baloney where I come from) and 3 lbs of cheddar cheese with hickory, and it is..... um.........excellent.
We are taking the toy hauler out for some exercise at Stockton and Truman Lakes for 5-6 days. Had to make up some eats.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




How's that for a hijack?


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow. I joined this forum to learn about the art of smoking meat and meet others with the same interests. So far, I have no complaints. Smoking meat is a great way for me to relieve the stress built up from work and hanging out here is part of that. My hats off to Jeff and the mods who make this place what it is, the best dang smoking meat forum on the world wide web, IMO. Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 17, 2007)

I can handle the rules also


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 17, 2007)

*Hey Jeff, everything works for me also. I got the following quote from your list,*
The PM tool is NOT to be used as a vehicle for spreading hate and discontent. I have knowledge that certain folks are using it as this and that will not be tolerated
*It amazes me that anyone on this forum would do this. Its funny how we, as humans, are never satisfied with other people, unless they think and act like "WE" think they should. Good grief. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike, you bring up a great point and one that is argued quite a bit on many forums, however, NO private messages are truly private. 

You won't see many admin readily admit that, yet it is true. I happen to be honest enough to let everyone know that and honest enough to not take advantage of that without due cause.

ALL vbulletin forums are stored in a database which can be accessed via the phpMyAdmin. Any admin who tells you they do NOT have access, is either lying or really does not know how.

Allow me to reiterate that it is like pulling teeth getting to the data without a proper hack but it can be done.

I see no sense in changing the name since it is private from the general constituency and would be unethical for any admin to share this information with any member or allow the power to do so to fall into anyone else's hands.

Are all admins ethical? Well, if I found out he/she wasn't then I would be gone from that forum yesterday
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So yes.. technically they are not "Private" exactly according to how Mr. Webster defines it but the tool was designed as a way to "post" a message without everyone and their brother seeing it like they would a normal post.

In the phpBB forums, the control panel has the "View Private Messages" as a standard feature in the Admin control panel if I am not mistaken.


----------



## richtee (Oct 17, 2007)

You, Sir- with your sense of ethics, common sense, good American values...  should be running for Mayor.. and then... well... GO!  OK..no more politics tonight, I promise- Scout's Honor. <Yes, of course I was one...>


----------



## glued2it (Oct 17, 2007)

Got it !


----------



## Dutch (Oct 17, 2007)

Good updates, Boss.  Years ago when I was a Mod on a Shooting Forum, PM's were regarded as "Personal" messages, not "Private" messages and I still regard PM's in that context.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 17, 2007)

No sweat.


----------



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

Feel free to read mine if ya wanna snooze! I got no problems there.


----------



## moltenone (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm down 100% with the rules .
i'd also like to say that SMF has a great and very informative staff (mod's,admin) and member's. i feel privileged to be a part of this forum.

thanks everybody

Mark


----------



## monty (Oct 18, 2007)

I am kinda late piping in here but I am with you, Jeff!

Cheers!


----------



## dbeast420 (Oct 19, 2007)

I am a member of another well run board and I find that this one is run in a similar fashion.

Kudos to the admins and the mods for a job well done


----------

